
A Tutorial on Deep Learning Part 2: Autoencoders, CNNs and RNNs [pdf] - tim_sw
http://www-cs.stanford.edu/~quocle/tutorial2.pdf
======
ipsin
Part 1:
[http://cs.stanford.edu/~quocle/tutorial1.pdf](http://cs.stanford.edu/~quocle/tutorial1.pdf)

These are apparently notes for a 3 hour video series:
[http://www.trivedigaurav.com/blog/quoc-les-lectures-on-
deep-...](http://www.trivedigaurav.com/blog/quoc-les-lectures-on-deep-
learning/)

~~~
ilurk
Thanks for that link.

For those seeing this message

> [Flash player 8+ and JavaScript enabled needed to view this video.]

Then find the videos and slides here

[http://www.mlss2014.com/materials.html](http://www.mlss2014.com/materials.html)

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZSO_6-bSqHQCIYxE3ycG...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZSO_6-bSqHQCIYxE3ycGLXHMjK3XV7Iz)

------
perone
For those interested, there is also a course in Coursera by Hinton:
[https://class.coursera.org/neuralnets-2012-001](https://class.coursera.org/neuralnets-2012-001)

